# Highschooler reports anchor baby student to ICE or something



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 30, 2018)

http://archive.md/pb8di

For one why would you report an anchor baby rather than his parents

second, this american kid is wearing a fucking burger shirt



> A high schooler openly boasted about reporting one of his classmates to immigration authorities because they were undocumented.
> 
> 
> Cory Carnley, a student in Gainesville, Florida, bragged: "MFW I report an illegal who goes to my school to ICE," referring to Immigration and Customs Enforcement, who deport people living in the US.
> ...


----------



## frozenrunner (Jan 30, 2018)

Good. Git the fuk out


----------



## autism420 (Jan 30, 2018)

god what a faggot


----------



## frozenrunner (Jan 30, 2018)

UncleMoeLester said:


> kid is a bit of a lolcow himself though


He seems like a shitposter with the courage to shitpost IRL.

... okay maybe he is a lolcow.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 30, 2018)

He's a highschooler. He's too dumb to report the parents.

I know he's a kid and all... But what a punchable face.






Looks like he posts a lot on Reddit. Wonder if he has a Youtube channel?

ChipperLockPicker sounds really familiar too.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 30, 2018)

leaked nudes of Cory



Spoiler


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 30, 2018)

Imagine how much of a cuck and retard you have to be to get doxed and outed by an editorial called "Babe".


----------



## Grog (Jan 30, 2018)

This is why you use 4chan instead of Reddit.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 30, 2018)

Kokorengo said:


> This is why you use 4chan instead of Reddit.


But if you're anonymous how would you get the praise and adulation you deserve for such an epic feat?


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 30, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> Imagine how much of a cuck and exceptional individual you have to be to get doxed and outed by an editorial called "Babe".


>tfw you get doxxed by a movie


----------



## frozenrunner (Jan 30, 2018)

UncleMoeLester said:


> >tfw you get doxxed by a movie


fftopic:Imagine how much of a Chad you have to be to direct Babe _and_ Mad Max.fftopic:


----------



## autism420 (Jan 30, 2018)

he deleted his reddit account lol


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 30, 2018)

this kid is gonna receive mass bullying from this


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 30, 2018)

@Le Butthurt SJW


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 30, 2018)

autism420 said:


> he deleted his reddit account lol


and his ban evading account with even more powerlevel got banned


Deadwaste said:


> this kid is gonna receive mass bullying from this


deserves it for that meme poster behind him


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 30, 2018)

this is what happens when it's not summer


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 30, 2018)

UncleMoeLester said:


> >tfw you get doxxed by a movie


ive only ever seen it in french, so I couldn't understand a thing, but from what I saw it was a bad movie.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 30, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> ive only ever seen it in french, so I couldn't understand a thing, but from what I saw it was a bad movie.


its good enough to make Andy Dwyer cry


----------



## Poor Choices (Jan 30, 2018)

High schoolers BTFO


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 30, 2018)

autism420 said:


> he deleted his reddit account lol


https://webcache.googleusercontent..../ChipperLockPicker/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Benine Bovine (Jan 30, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> He's a highschooler. He's too dumb to report the parents.
> 
> I know he's a kid and all... But what a punchable face.
> 
> ...


Because when _I_ do actions associated with a very loaded and divisive topic that will potentially piss of a lot of people, the first thing I do is to plaster  my face, front on and in broad daylight, onto the Internet for all to see


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## xyrichard (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry guys this kid's a patriot


----------



## pelicannon (Jan 30, 2018)

Can we deport this kid somewhere else for terminal autism


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 30, 2018)

I hope he grows up


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 30, 2018)

Kid should have checked himself before he kekked himself.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 30, 2018)

He’s doing his civic duty by reporting illegals.

He also needs to grow out of being such a massive faggot.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jan 30, 2018)

Proof positive that it _is_ possible to do the right thing for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jan 30, 2018)

This guy looks like he's got nine extra chromosomes


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 30, 2018)

This is one of those situations where you hope there's a way that both sides can lose


----------



## Dick In a Drawer (Jan 30, 2018)

he is the embodiment of every single r/t_d user


----------



## GreenJacket (Jan 30, 2018)

xyrichard said:


> Sorry guys this kid's a patriot


But he's also an idiot.


----------



## autism420 (Jan 30, 2018)

xyrichard said:


> Sorry guys this kid's a patriot


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 30, 2018)

^Except our immigration policies were anything but that, was written by a Jewish socialist, and enshrined years after the Statue of Liberty was built.

http://dailycaller.com/2017/01/26/t...poem-is-now-a-weapon-in-americas-culture-war/


----------



## GreenJacket (Jan 30, 2018)

No respect for people who cut the line.


----------



## autism420 (Jan 30, 2018)

>citing the Daily Caller
>bringing race in to it
>being totally ignorant to the origins of the US


----------



## GreenJacket (Jan 30, 2018)

autism420 said:


> >being totally ignorant to the origins of the US


"Many Americans are descendants of immigrants, that means we get to have people cross our borders whenever they feel like."
The issue here isn't immigration, it's illegal immigration. I believe our immigration policy is too strict, but outsiders still have to respect the way we do things.
Anyway, this is fftopic:; we're here to laugh at autism, not to shill our autistic beliefs.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 30, 2018)

autism420 said:


> >citing the Daily Caller
> >bringing race in to it
> >being totally ignorant to the origins of the US


Immigration Act of 1882 (Chapter 376, Section 2):
"...any convict, lunatic, idiot, or any person unable to take care of himself or herself without becoming a public charge... such person shall not be permitted to land."


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jan 30, 2018)

That guy is the face of autism and of terminal retardation. He's clearly never heard of jus soli or how it applies.


----------



## SpicyNigerian (Jan 30, 2018)

Nasty. His face is aggravating. The most prominent shit-eating grin I've ever seen.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jan 30, 2018)

this is why you don't go online to figure out an identity for yourself


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 30, 2018)

ADN_VIII said:


> That guy is the face of autism and of terminal exceptionalism. He's clearly never heard of jus soli or how it applies.



He said the kid wasn't born here but was a recent arrival.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jan 30, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> He said the kid wasn't born here but was a recent arrival.



I saw anchor baby. Ull


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 30, 2018)

ADN_VIII said:


> I saw anchor baby. Ull



It's not what the article says.

"The person I reported hasn’t even been here long enough to speak more than basic essential English. They’re no DACA baby like everyone seems to be assuming for some reason. Also, don’t worry about their family. They’re illegal too."  

Though that would actually make him possibly DACA.  Not an anchor baby, though.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 30, 2018)

This is your kid on /pol/


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jan 31, 2018)

He is gonna get bullied by mexicans and niggos and all other people with a trump hateboner.
Well, it's his own fault, for putting his face out there.


----------



## heathercho (Jan 31, 2018)

autism420 said:


>



Since we're into dumb stuff written on stone :






The stone has spoken. Seems we need to cull.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jan 31, 2018)

The second he started bragging he fucked up.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice job, kid. Too bad you couldn't do it without being a fucking fag.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> He is gonna get bullied by mexicans and niggos and all other people with a trump hateboner.
> Well, it's his own fault, for putting his face out there.



He might even become an example of "snitches get stitches" depending on how shitty his school is.


----------



## Yop Yop (Jan 31, 2018)

A magnum opus of the highest caliber. He's going to have any easy time finding a job. 

As the Denny's night shift cook.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 31, 2018)

autism420 said:


>


Why is it a golden door and not a wooden door?

This is an extra ordinary place. You don’t just walk through by just existing.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 31, 2018)

https://babe.net/2018/01/30/that-gu...orted-has-been-expelled-from-his-school-31322

lol


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2018)

UncleMoeLester said:


> https://babe.net/2018/01/30/that-gu...orted-has-been-expelled-from-his-school-31322
> 
> lol



It's probably as much for his own safety as virtue signaling, or at least to protect the school from liability if he got curbstomped to death the moment he showed up again.


----------



## ___- (Jan 31, 2018)

Why are you all hating on him? This should be encouraged.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 31, 2018)

someone on /pol/ found his address 
 am I allowed to post it? @Dynastia


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 31, 2018)

___- said:


> Why are you all hating on him? This should be encouraged.



*No trolling plans.* We are not an autistic Illuminati. If you embarrass yourself or the forum trying to troll, we will ridicule you.


----------



## ___- (Jan 31, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> *No trolling plans.* We are not an autistic Illuminati. If you embarrass yourself or the forum trying to troll, we will ridicule you.


What? I'm talking about reporting illegals to ICE.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jan 31, 2018)

___- said:


> What? I'm talking about reporting illegals to ICE.


reporting the child of an illegal =/= reporting the shitbag parents


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 31, 2018)

The post title contained "Ice" and "Baby". It was only a matter of time before this happened.


----------



## ___- (Jan 31, 2018)

UncleMoeLester said:


> reporting the child of an illegal =/= reporting the shitbag parents


They all need to go back though.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's one of his twitter accounts:

https://twitter.com/xthemegaweazelx

it's got a guy fieri meme, among other dumb shit.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 31, 2018)

___- said:


> They all need to go back though.


It’s not feasible though. Wall first, then we decide what to do second, but it’s going to take a lot of literal kicking and screaming. People hanging on to door frames. Optics. Narratives. 

It would lead to social unrest, or the perception of which, that would make America seem dystopic to the rest of the world. Remember, the Soviet Union tried to use pictures of Detroit as propoganda against us. It may have backfired on them, but there isn’t anything these European fags won’t use against us.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Jan 31, 2018)

/pol/ = autism

/pol/-ing irl = terminal lolcow.


----------



## ___- (Jan 31, 2018)

Hortator said:


> It’s not feasible though. Wall first, then we decide what to do second, but it’s going to take a lot of literal kicking and screaming. People hanging on to door frames. Optics. Narratives.
> 
> It would lead to social unrest, or the perception of which, that would make America seem dystopic to the rest of the world. Remember, the Soviet Union tried to use pictures of Detroit as propoganda against us. It may have backfired on them, but there isn’t anything these European fags won’t use against us.


Funny that those fags would call us a dystopia while they aren't allowed free speech, their politicians fuck little boys, and Muhammed grooms their daughter.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 31, 2018)

___- said:


> Funny that those fags would call us a dystopia while they aren't allowed free speech, their politicians fuck little boys, and Muhammed grooms their daughter.


A little OT but I’ve tried to tell Germans and Englishmen this very thing. They don’t know what I’m talking about. We are literally more well informed about their country than they are.

But more to the point, picking up and placing 20,000,000 is not a simple thing to do. At best it would be the biggest exodus seen on planet earth. At worst, it would make the trail of tears look like a nice stroll.

I think these people should be allowed to stay, but pay a penalty. What that is I’m not sure, maybe never being allowed to vote until they naturalize or be denied X, y and z programs.


----------



## ___- (Jan 31, 2018)

Hortator said:


> A little OT but I’ve tried to tell Germans and Englishmen this very thing. They don’t know what I’m talking about. We are literally more well informed about their country than they are.
> 
> But more to the point, picking up and placing 20,000,000 is not a simple thing to do. At best it would be the biggest exodus seen on planet earth. At worst, it would make the trail of tears look like a nice stroll.
> 
> I think these people should be allowed to stay, but pay a penalty. What that is I’m not sure, maybe never being allowed to vote until they naturalize or be denied X, y and z programs.


That's funny, Bill Clinton did what you just described over the course of his entire presidency.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jan 31, 2018)

He clearly didn't read the KIWI rules when signing in.


----------



## George Oscar Bluth Jr (Feb 1, 2018)

Oops! Somebody forgot the most important rule of being an internet provocateur: "Don't post actual pictures of your face while you're doing it you dumb fuck".


----------



## GreenJacket (Feb 1, 2018)

Hortator said:


> A little OT but I’ve tried to tell Germans and Englishmen this very thing. They don’t know what I’m talking about. We are literally more well informed about their country than they are.


Continuing this OT autism, From some of the conversations I have had with Germans, I have realized that they don't understand the concept of freedom of speech the way we do.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 1, 2018)

UncleMoeLester said:


> someone on /pol/ found his address
> am I allowed to post it? @Dynastia



Post it you cuck I'm not the gatekeeper of doxing.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 1, 2018)

GreenJacket said:


> Continuing this OT autism, From some of the conversations I have had with Germans, I have realized that they don't understand the concept of freedom of speech the way we do.



You have the freedom to say what you want unless it makes a single person or a single government official unhappy.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Feb 1, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Post it you cuck I'm not the gatekeeper of doxing.


----------

